# Jamie Olivers new Manchester restaurant



## Ace5150 (Feb 17, 2012)

Made the news as its a development from an old bank.
Workers discovered Safe Deposit boxes, and contacted the bank..........who couldn't be arsed.
So far, jewels and money and a loaded gun were of intrest, but master copies of New Order and Joy Division tapes!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a find!!
I only find dead birds and junkie needles!


----------



## dangerous dave (Feb 17, 2012)

link please ?


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 17, 2012)

wow! what a find.


----------



## chizyramone (Feb 17, 2012)

Ace5150 said:


> Made the news as its a development from an old bank.
> Workers discovered Safe Deposit boxes, and contacted the bank..........who couldn't be arsed.
> So far, jewels and money and a loaded gun were of intrest, but master copies of New Order and Joy Division tapes!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What a find!!
> I only find dead birds and junkie needles!



Wow, Joy Division masters? What a find!!!

Loaded guns,money,jewels etc whatever. But Joy Division masters- awesome


----------



## smileysal (Feb 21, 2012)

It's the old HSBC bank in Manchester. Built by Edward Luytens (sorry if it's spelt wrong  ). I think there's still a report on it when it was derelict (before they started converting it.  Didn't realise there was anything left in the safety deposit boxes. That was a glorious room.


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 21, 2012)

aww, i wanted to explore that place too!
just never got round to it


----------

